# Surf fishing at night



## honeyhole (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm coming down to Pensacola Beach in a few weeks for fall break and was curious about some night time surf fishing. Does anyone do it and if so, what type of bait would be best?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

You will catch mainly catfish or bluefish unless your shark fishing.


----------



## honeyhole (Sep 19, 2016)

I assume I could use almost anything for bait (shrimp, squid, etc)?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Yes. Try to use fresh shrimp or fresh mullet. Go to a fish market. Bait stores are usually nasty. Artificiall I would try new penny gulp shrimp on 1/4oz head.


----------



## honeyhole (Sep 19, 2016)

Sounds good. I've heard mixed reports on both of those species about if they are good to eat or not. Some say yes, some say no. Thoughts from anyone?


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Never eaten the hardhead cats. I will say sailcat is very good and I have had bluefish before fried up and it was good too. If you want a meal out of it, give it a shot. Everyone is different and what they think of certain fish.


----------



## BB KINGFISH (Jul 3, 2016)

I tried to eat a hardhead cat and it was not the best. It had an odd smell right when it hit the frying pan.

Does anyone ever catch Reds from the surf at night?


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Probably best bet in the surf right now is to watch the sun come up and throw a spoon in ankle to knee deep water. You'll have a blast with just about nonstop lady and blue fish. A bonus is the blues are good for a fish fry.


----------



## honeyhole (Sep 19, 2016)

If I'm throwing a spoon in the morning, would I need a steel leader? I live in TN and do a lot of bass and catfishing and have rod/reels for both. Which would be better for early am surf fishing? How about rod/reel for pompano fishing? Thanks for everyone's advice on here


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bait caster w light line going to a light steel leader (I like uncoated tieable 7strand afw) will be fine for casting in the surf. Throw it out and crank it in fast.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

For night fishing use large pieces of fresh cut mullet for redfish . Daylight I would definitely take a rod or two for pompano and whiting. Use FRESH PEELED SHRIMP , sandfleas, or fishbites.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

In the wintertime, I crush the bull reds from the beach at night using chunks of bonita as bait.


----------



## honeyhole (Sep 19, 2016)

If you all are surf fishing in the early am hours with lures and looking to fill the freezer, I assume you would bring a cooler?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yep


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

ZombieKiller said:


> In the wintertime, I crush the bull reds from the beach at night using chunks of bonita as bait.


Can you share your set up? Rod / Reel / Line / Hook. How far off the beach?


----------

